# Maple cabinets oak floor and trim



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

I am having a similar issue. I am installing oak cabinets and flooring in the kitchen and the rest of the house has oak flooring and trim. I am painting all trim white, my reasons are because they have at least 3 different shades if stain on doors, trim and flooring.
That and it's not the most pretty trim I've seen. Good luck.


----------

